# When is the German Public Health Insurance sub-optimal?



## Gemuse (May 16, 2013)

I will be staying in Germany for two years. It might be possible for me to get the Public health insurance at about €500 per month (all from my pocket, no employer contribution).

I am also looking at private health insurance options (I am single), and the premiums are way lower.


When is the public health insurance sub-optimal, financially or otherwise?


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

As you can see, it can be more expensive.
Otherwise there is no reason not to get it. It covers pretty much everything you might need.


----------



## Gemuse (May 16, 2013)

One thing I am wondering about is this: 
How much control does the patient have with the public health insurance? That is, if the patient feels a specialist needs to be consulted, can he consult? Or is some approval needed from some lower ranking doctor?

If I were to spend 500€ on private health insurance, could I get better care?


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Good question. I think I never went to a specialist straight away, but I don't see why you wouldn't be allowed to. This is not a usual problem.

Which one is better for you depends on many circumstances.
Will you be working? Are you going alone? Will you DEFINITELY only stay for 2 years?

Things to keep in mind:
* For private health insurance, a certain income is required.
* Once you are admitted in private health insurance, you will not be able to switch to the public one again
* Private will get more expensive, the older you get. Public will get more expensive, the more you earn
* If you have public health insurance, your spouse and kids will be insured for free, if they don't have significant income.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you are single and definitely only staying 2 years then I would recommend to take private insurance. You can also greatly reduce your premiums if you are prepared to take a fixed amount of the costs/claims each year. For some plans you also get a refund if you don't make any claims.
Although the standard of care and treatment is the same, after all, you are often in the same hospital and doctor/specialist, I get the impression that you are more welcome as a private patient than a public one. In fact, I joke to my colleagues that when my doctor sees me for a regular check up, I can see the € signs in his eyes!


----------



## Gemuse (May 16, 2013)

MrTweek said:


> Will you be working? Are you going alone? Will you DEFINITELY only stay for 2 years?


I am going alone, but I cannot say that definitely I will only stay for 2 years, or that I wont return to Germany in the future.

I am not working, but on a scholarship. The scholarship agency said that I am 
NOT eligible for public health insurance, because I will not have an income, and thus wont pay taxes, but the university said that I might be, that in their system, there are many who are on public insurance system. Nobody seems to know the exact rules. The university gave me an insurance form from one of the public insurance companies, and to see if the insurance company takes me on (that seems to be the standard protocol).

The not being able to switch to the public system worries me the most (in case I get employed there in the future). But I am wondering if that clause is applicable to me since theoretically I am not supposed to be eligible for public insurance now.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you can do better than €500 per month - is there not some type of student health insurance? Talk to the university. It was a long time ago, but I remember having something basic that was very cheap.


----------



## Gemuse (May 16, 2013)

Nope, I checked. Public health insurance will cost be about €500 (maybe €450). I am going as a researcher, so I dont get the benefits of either students, or the perks of employees.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Student public health insurance is around 80 € a month and it covers all you'll need. Imo you should be eligible for that, but I don't know for sure either.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

MrTweek said:


> Student public health insurance is around 80 € a month and it covers all you'll need. Imo you should be eligible for that, but I don't know for sure either.


Again, talk to the university. It was back a few years, but my wife was on a post-doc and could still get student insurance.


----------



## Gemuse (May 16, 2013)

Unfortunately I am not eligible for student insurance. Similar status people at the university either have public or private insurance, but no student insurance.


----------

